
Ask HN: Do you think that your smartphone is main source of distraction - yarsanich
Hi! I&#x27;m developing &#x27;yet another app&#x27; for productivity and screen time.<p>So my question. Do you think that smartphones became the main source of distractions today, especially at the self-isolation period?<p>And do we need to handle it somehow?
======
nicolaspro1234
Yes. We do need to handle it. I am gradually removing distractive apps from my
phone. (Happiness) Return on time invested on smartphone is crazily low for
me, maybe even negative.

Use of smartphone also grows with self-isolation and depression, creating a
feeling loop.

We need tech that motivates its users to get away from screens. My objective
is to reduce as much as possible my passive use of smartphone. Just do not
know how to reach it.

~~~
yarsanich
Interesting. Thanks for your answer. Does app removal help you? There is a lot
of hype near 'Digital detox'. Did you try it?

~~~
nicolaspro1234
App removal does help but it is radical; a smoother way would be good.

Facebook is an app that I never installed, but I can not keep from going on it
through my browser, even though I gain nothing from it. I would love to find a
way not to browse it anymore. I have not tried any digital detox on
smartphone. I can not really judge it.

I have decided that I will buy a bass guitar this week-end so that I spend
less time on screen. Low-tech solution.

~~~
yarsanich
A good way to change your context from tech!

